# Native Instruments - An Eco-System for your Sounds.



## NI-Partnering (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

We’re the partnering team at Native Instruments and are focused on helping new and upcoming developers bring their libraries to the Native Instruments eco-system through Kontakt Player and the Native Kontrol Standard. You’ll be able to extend the reach of your instruments beyond those who already own Kontakt and your products will be deeply integrated into Kontakt and our Komplete Kontrol and Maschine software and hardware ranges through NKS.

We appreciate that many developers are working with low-budgets and the introduction of a standardised pricing model now provides an entry point at any budget-level.

For further details, please do get in touch.

We’d be thrilled to have a chat to see how we can meet your needs:
[email protected]

Best
Ray and Ramon from the Native Instruments Partnering Team


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh hey guys


----------



## beely (Feb 19, 2018)

You mean it’s now significantly cheaper to licence the Kontakt player for small Indy developers?


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 19, 2018)

NI-Partnering said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> For further details, please do get in touch.
> 
> ...




Well hello! 
Are there any more details available


----------



## chillbot (Feb 19, 2018)

Just wondering. What desks do you sell?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 19, 2018)

beely said:


> ou mean it’s now significantly cheaper to licence the Kontakt player for small Indy developers?



Yeah, entry points are lower.



shapednoise said:


> Are there any more details available



Obviously contact NI for more info at the specified e-mail. "For further details, please do get in touch."


----------



## NI-Partnering (Feb 20, 2018)

beely said:


> You mean it’s now significantly cheaper to licence the Kontakt player for small Indy developers?



We've made a big effort over the past years to bring down pricing, especially the upfront costs, to help indy developers come on-board. Reach out to us, we'll be happy to share!


----------



## Light and Sound (Feb 20, 2018)

What beautifully perfect timing, great news!


----------



## paularthur (Feb 20, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## jules (Feb 20, 2018)

Light and Sound said:


> What beautifully perfect timing, great news!


Huu huu... great time to launch that long awaited chamber brass library !  But i'm totaly off topic... Congrats, NI partnering !


----------



## bigcat1969 (Feb 20, 2018)

As long as its under 10 bucks I'm so in! I'll be happy to give them a percentage of my earnings since any percentage of 0 is 0. 
I'm assuming it is less upfront but similar over a longer period of time / taken from sales thing. So you don't pay 10K upfront for your 1000 licenses just pay 1k and $15 for every product sold kind of thing.


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Feb 23, 2018)

Ok, off to contact NI! 

Frank


----------



## P.N. (Feb 23, 2018)

Great news for everyone!
NI is going to run out of ink signing all those NDAs... 

Cheers,
Paulo


----------



## joanhadeau (Feb 23, 2018)

Any budget-level? If its under $400 + percentage I'm in!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2018)

P.N. said:


> Great news for everyone!
> NI is going to run out of ink signing all those NDAs...
> 
> Cheers,
> Paulo


Not great news for me. I very much prefer full Kontakt libraries that do not require Native Access.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 23, 2018)

P.N. said:


> Great news for everyone!



Except certain minorities


----------



## P.N. (Feb 23, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Not great news for me. I very much prefer full Kontakt libraries that do not require Native Access.



I think i know what you mean. It may not be practical or desirable having your work computer on-line for the purpose of authorizing software/plugins. I know some people in that situation, so i understand.

This happens with so many companies, though... On the plus sign, there are no usb dongles involved.

But for the smaller devs, and people who like having a more organized /intuitive Kontakt approach (ignoring quickload for this argument) and don't mind Native Access, it's good news. 

I remember seeing folks somewhere trying to "force" Kontakt to show their custom library on the left... 
Now they can do it the proper way, and have their work protected while doing it.




EvilDragon said:


> Except certain minorities


That's always gonna happen... 


Full disclosure: I don't work for Native Instruments.


----------



## Lindon (Feb 25, 2018)

joanhadeau said:


> Any budget-level? If its under $400 + percentage I'm in!


you should assume you are not in.


----------



## joanhadeau (Feb 27, 2018)

Lindon said:


> you should assume you are not in.


haha yes I got the info now :'(
Guess "any budget level" doesn't really mean any budget.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 27, 2018)

Well of course you can't expect to license 100 serials at 1 euro per serial...


----------



## Lindon (Mar 1, 2018)

Having signed the NDA (in order to even see the price plans) I'm not at liberty to discuss pricing directly - but clearly a "small(er) upfront fee" and a percentage on sales would be a much more attractive proposition to smaller developers.

Alternatively there is always HISE


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 2, 2018)

This NI-Partnership thread is an important one that I don't want to get derailed, so I moved the HISE discussion to this thread:
HISE thread


----------

